# To My Daughter, Felix



## sycamore32 (Jan 9, 2014)

17 years... I had the absolute honor of being your dad for 7 extraordinary years of your amazing life, and it is one of the greatest things I've ever done. Even being a cat, you taught me so many things in this world, and I swear to all things that the only reason I ever passed that CPA exam is because of you. No cat, dog, human, anything will ever replace you, or fill the hole left in my heart.

Words can't express the pain and regret I have for signing the paperwork to end your life. You were just doing normal Felix things 24 hours prior. It just can't be real... To think I'll never be woken in the middle of the night by your glorious headbutts because you need fed. Or I'll never hear you howl in the hallway with one of your toys.

Your momma and I are broken. Your two brothers and newest sister will never understand it, and will never do the Felix things. Our home life is forever changed. You were there for me when my dad died 4 months ago. I wish there was a way you could help me through this. 

I'm so sorry. I was never good enough to be your dad, but I tried my best to give you everything. Because you gave me everything. I'll never forget you, my little fluffy princess. Please, be at peace.


----------



## Blumpy710 (Feb 24, 2014)

That is so beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sycamore,
I'm so sorry you've lost Felix:'(
She sounds like she was a Precious little girl...
She knows how much she was loved...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It is clear that Felix was a loved cat and I am sure had a good life. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

So very sorry for you loss.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Praying that soon, the smiles of warm memories will cross your face, even while the tears of grief trickle down your cheeks.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful tribute you wrote to your sweet Felix. She knew she was loved.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry about Felix. It's such a shock when it's so sudden and unexpected, but you did what was best for her in the end. When you feel up to it, please feel free to share stories and pictures of your little girl with us. Hugs to you.


----------



## sycamore32 (Jan 9, 2014)

It has only been (2) days, so I know it is still early, but I honestly can't stand to go home at this point. Everywhere I look, she should be. Every part of my daily routine revolved around her. I came home for lunch every day to feed her. She greeted me at the door every evening for more food. She didn't eat much when I'd put something down (mainly lick the gravy off, then want something different), but it was our routine. 

Stories... Much like the rest of you good people, I could write books about this cat. I'd put Felix toe-to-toe with any cat though - she was the BEST cat there can ever be. Everything she did was so calculated - she NEVER wasted energy on anything. She moved with purpose, jumped with purpose. My wife and I have (3) other cats, and they are more of the "do, then think" type. Not Felix. She had everything figured out.

The feral cat we finally caught and brought in looks similar to Felix, which makes things a lot harder. We see Sophie in our peripheral vision and think Felix...

My wife has been Felix's mom since she was a 2-3 week old kitten. I came along 7 years ago (almost to the day). Felix was always shy around strangers, but the first day I met her she was curious. She took to me VERY quickly, and I wear that as a badge of honor. I would do anything for my cats, and it is killing me that I couldn't do anything to help her... She fought for so long in silence, and it all came crashing down in a single day. Life is so fragile, and love is so painful.

I'll try to post some pictures later today/tonight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

(((HUGS))) across the miles...
Sharon


----------

